# How is this avatar style tank done?



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Oooooo! Me likely!

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Here the trickery is revealed. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wtFP8s0jKIE


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

Pssss ... yeah right!! rocks dont float buddy...
the guys that did those tanks OBVIOUSLY have telekinesis.

EDIT:
i just saw the posters comment above mine ...
so there gos that theory.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

ua hua said:


> Here the trickery is revealed.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wtFP8s0jKIE


That's pretty neat. So basically each rock is held up by a bar and tied up with fishing line. I suppose the only danger is when one of those lines snaps.


luky said:


> Pssss ... yeah right!! rocks dont float buddy...
> the guys that did those tanks OBVIOUSLY have telekinesis.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 haha I thought maybe they were fake rocks made out of foam.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Unreal!


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

@greaser84,


----------

